

Tcl API as a replacement for glib? - zvrba

This page lists all functions present in the Tcl 8.5 API:<p>http://www.tcl.tk/man/tcl8.5/TclLib/contents.htm<p>Might this be a replacement for Glib? Cross-platform unicode handling, threading, filesystem operations, virtual filesystems, hash tables, lists, channels, event-loop, regular expressions, networking, process handling, etc.  As bonus you get an optional cross-platform embeddable interpreter and a portable GUI add-on (Tk).<p>Suddenly, I want to use this for my next project, whatever it will be.
======
jahitr
Pro tip: TCL is dead. Start doing your next project with something like Python
or Ruby. You will finish a lot sooner, acomplish a lot more, and in the
process you will earn skills that are easier to sell to HR people.

~~~
scottgnet
Meanwhile, jahitr, your comment traversed through Cisco routers, all of which
use Tcl as their core internal scripting language, to make it to hacker news.
Dead indeed.

